# Lichtvorhang quittieren



## Fluffi (28 Februar 2014)

Hallo,

darf eigentlich ein Lichtvorhang welcher hintergangen werden kann, mit einem einkanaligen Taster (vor dem Lichtvorhang), der auf einen normalen SPS-Eingang geht, quittiert werden?


----------



## Tommi (1 März 2014)

Hallo,

willst Du den Rückstelleingang und den SPS-Eingang parallelschalten?

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (1 März 2014)

Dazu habe ich ein Dokument der DGUV verlinkt.
Suche mal nach manueller Rückstellfunktion und DGUV


----------



## Fluffi (2 März 2014)

Danke für den Hinweis. Ich hab mir das Ganze mal genauer durchgelesen. So ganz schlau werde ich aber daraus nicht.

In  den Informationsblatt steht zum einen recht klar drin, dass durch eine   Flankenauswertung (pos oder neg) das Auftreten eines einzelnen Fehlers  erkannt wird und die Anforderungen an DIN EN ISO 13849-1 dadurch  erfüllt werden (auch wenn direkt danach steht, dass am Besten eine  Kombination aus steigender und fallende Flanke des Reset Signales  erfolgen soll).

Auch die Bewertung eines PL oder SIL ist bei der  Rückstellfunktion nicht durchzuführen. Dass die Steuerung eine  Sicherheitsauswertegerät sein muss (zB F-Programm ) oder die Signale  zweikanalig sein müssen wird nicht erwähnt und ist zunächst auch nicht aus dem  Text abzuleiten.



Soweit so gut. Aber zum anderen steht da auch drin:



> Der Performance Level der sicherheitsbezogenen Teile
> für die manuelle Rückstellfunktion muss so ausgewählt
> werden, dass die Einbeziehung der manuellen Rückstell-
> funktion die erforderliche Sicherheit der zugehörigen
> Sicherheitsfunktion nicht mindert“.



Das kann ja widerum alles bedeuten und beißt sich mit der Aussage im Text :





> Die manuelle Rückstellfunktion ist keine Sicherheits-
> funktion, da sie nicht allein zur Risikoreduzierung beiträgt".
> und "Bewertung eines PL oder SIL ist bei der Rückstellfunktion nicht durchzuführen".


----------



## Blockmove (2 März 2014)

Wenn ich mir die verscheidenen Lösungen anschaue, dann sieht man Folgendes:

Kein mir bekannter Lichtvorhang bzw. ein dazu gehöriges Auswertegerät hat eine 2-kanalige Quittierung.
Bei den "konfigurierbaren" Schaltgeräten (z.B. PNOZmulti) sind die Quittier- / Starteingänge auch 1-kanalig.

Das Thema Hintertreten und Quittieren ist immer ein Diskussionspunkt.
Eine "richtig" sichere Lösung bekommst du da kaum hin.
Weil ich bei der letzten diesbezüglichen Anlage keine Diskussion darüber wollte, hab ich einen Sicherheitsscanner eingesetzt.
Rechnet man alle Kosten (Anbringung, Verkablung, ...) zusammen, dann ist das unterm Strich auch nicht teurer.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## holgero (2 März 2014)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Weil ich bei der letzten diesbezüglichen Anlage keine Diskussion darüber wollte, hab ich einen Sicherheitsscanner eingesetzt.
> Rechnet man alle Kosten (Anbringung, Verkablung, ...) zusammen, dann ist das unterm Strich auch nicht teurer.



Wenn du eine Maschine mit dem Sicherheitsscanner zum stehen gebracht hast, musst du den doch auch quittieren! Denke ich. Oder nicht?

Gruß
Holger


----------



## Fluffi (2 März 2014)

holgero schrieb:


> Wenn du eine Maschine mit dem Sicherheitsscanner zum stehen gebracht hast, musst du den doch auch quittieren! Denke ich. Oder nicht?
> 
> Gruß
> Holger



Ich nehme mal an, dass hier mit einem Sicherheitsscanner das Hintertreten wegfällt oder minimiert werden kann und somit eine Fehlfunktion des Quittierens nicht ins Gewicht fällt.


Wenn ich ganz nüchtern und ohne Beachtung der Normen, das Quittieren eines hintertretbaren Lichtvorhangs analysiere, komme ich zum Schluss, dass eigentlich eine "nicht sicherere" Quittierung das gesamte Sicherheitssystem und dessen Realisierung streng genommen ad absurdum führt.
Auch wenn es den Normen gemäß nicht verlangt wird und indsutrielle Schaltgeräte das auch nicht anders machen, so sollte ich wohl die Quittierung "sicherheitstechnisch sauber" zweikanalig und als F-DI implementieren. Da kann einem wohl keiner mehr ans Bein pinkeln.


----------



## Blockmove (2 März 2014)

Fluffi schrieb:


> Wenn ich ganz nüchtern und ohne Beachtung der Normen, das Quittieren eines hintertretbaren Lichtvorhangs analysiere, komme ich zum Schluss, dass eigentlich eine "nicht sicherere" Quittierung das gesamte Sicherheitssystem und dessen Realisierung streng genommen ad absurdum führt.
> Auch wenn es den Normen gemäß nicht verlangt wird und indsutrielle Schaltgeräte das auch nicht anders machen, so sollte ich wohl die Quittierung "sicherheitstechnisch sauber" zweikanalig und als F-DI implementieren. Da kann einem wohl keiner mehr ans Bein pinkeln.



F-DI mit Taktsignal ist sicher nicht verkehrt.
Damit hast du das Thema sichere Verlegung / Querschluss schon mal leichter.
2-kanalig halte ich für etwas übertrieben, aber wenn du einen weiteren F-DI frei hast, ist der Aufwand wohl vernachlässigbar.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Safety (2 März 2014)

Hallo,
also wenn man das zweikanalig machen möchte weil man aufgrund der Risikobeurteilung ein entsprechendes Risiko erkannt hat, ist das dann auch Richtig.  Aber das ganze muss dann wohl als Zweihandsteuerung ausgeführt werden da der Standardtaster eine Einkanalige Mechanik hat.
Wie schon geschrieben, es gibt zurzeit keine Komponenten die dies erfüllen. Alle einkanalig und nicht Sicherheitsbewertet. Bedeutet bei allen hinter tretbaren  Sicherheitsfunktionen, auch bei verriegelten trennenden Schutzeinrichtungen sind diese Komponenten ungeeignet. Ich schreibe dies um klarzustellen, dass es so wie man es schon seit Jahrzehnten ausführt auch weiter geht. Dies hat das Informationsblatt auch versucht deutlich zu machen.
Zur Aussage, die manuelle Rückstellfunktion darf den PL der Sicherheitsfunktion nicht mindern. Dieser darf also nicht eine Wirkung auf das abschalten haben.  
Also noch mal zum Verständnis, die manuelle Rückstellfunktion löst keinen Start aus, sondern lässt diese nur zu. Man muss einige Schutzmaßnahmen immer in Kombination sehen.
Eine weitere Maßnahme könnte ein weiterer Taster im Gefahrenbereich sein, der dann ein Zeitfenster öffnet in dem dann der erste Taster Außerhalb des Gefahrenbereichs  betätigt werden muss.
Anders ist es bei Konzepten bei der die Taste auch den Start auslöst. Hier ist ein unerwarteter Wiederanlauf zu beachten, Konzepte mit Personenerkennung usw. oder eben Zweihandstart, wenn man alles überblicken kann.


----------



## E-Michl (16 September 2019)

Hallo zusammen.
Wir haben eine neue Horizontalpresse bekommen. Die vertikale angebrachte BWS ist eindeutig hintertretbar.

Die Hintertretbarkeit könnte man relativ leicht über eine weitere BWS lösen, jedoch weigert sich der Maschinenhersteller mit der Begründung, dass der 
Startbefehl-Taster außerhalb vom Gefahrenbereich ist und die Presse als Einzelarbeitsplatz deklariert ist.

Hat der Maschinenhersteller recht und in welcher Norm steht das dann?
Also ich bin der Meinung, dass das hintertreten nicht in Ordnung ist.

Kann bitte jemand eine korrekte Antwort geben,  vielen Dank.


----------



## Safety (16 September 2019)

Hallo, als erstes würde ich dich bitten genauer zu definieren um welche Art von Maschine bzw. Presse es sich handelt.
  Fällt diese Art von Maschine unter die Normen der Werkzeugmaschinenpressen?
  Und wenn ja hydraulisch, pneumatisch, mechanisch oder Servo.
  Wie ist die Funktion des Tasters nur zurückstellen der AOPD oder auch gleichzeitig Start?
  Gibt es auch eine Zyklusauslösung bei freigeben der AOPD?
  Hier noch ein paar Information zu dem Thema:
https://www.dguv.de/medien/fb-holzu...ter/infobl_deutsch/067_rueckstellfunktion.pdf


----------



## E-Michl (16 September 2019)

Hallo
Dies ist eine hydraulische Presse, wo die Wicklungen von einem Stator (v. Generator) auf Form gepresst werden.
Es gibt einen Taster "Sicherheit wieder herstellen" (BWS quittieren) und einen separaten Taster "Start".


----------



## Safety (16 September 2019)

Hallo, dann handelt es sich erst mal nicht um eine klassische Werkzeugmaschine (Presse) eher um eine Fügeeinrichtung.
  Es ist aber schon seltsam warum an einen hintertritt AOPD anbringt und die dann aber nicht korrekt.
  Eventuell ist es wegen der Erreichbarkeit des Tasters.
  Zur Ausführung, in der Risikobeurteilung des Herstellers muss festgelegt werden, ob die manuelle Rückstellfunktion nach DIN EN ISO 13849-1 5.2.2 mit einem PL ausgeführt werden muss.
  Siehe auch DGUV Information Manuelle Rückstellfunktion Abschnitt 5.
  Hier wird oft argumentiert, dass man eine Zweistufige Wiedereinschaltfunktion hat, Taster zur manuellen Rückstellung geht auf AOPD, Start-Taster geht auch SPS und somit kein PL notwendig ist.
  Weiter muss man Wissen das es nach meiner Kenntnis kein Sicherheitsrelais oder AOPD gibt die eine manuelle Rückstellfunktion mit PL eingebaut hat.


----------

